# Previously black eyes rat turning red?



## arianne (Mar 29, 2016)

Over the last few months I've noticed one of my rats, who I previously thought had black eyes, seems to have dark red eyes. I didn't notice it in the first month or so that I had him and at first it was only in certain lights, however it's more prominent now. When his eyes look black they are the exact same colour as my other black eyed rats, which isn't like what I've seen from other ruby eyed rats, who seem to have a subtle difference. I'm not sure if he actually has ruby eyes or whether he has an eye problem. It's on both eyes, and the colour is like a ring of dark red not a full red eye. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

What color fur does he have? I have a dove and fawn boy who both have ruby eyes and it can be quite hard to see it sometimes,
usually in bright light you can see it better while in dim or low light it can look exactly the same as a black eyed rat.


----------



## arianne (Mar 29, 2016)

He's a blue striped roan  
That does sound like what I've been noticing, I was just concerned as I had never noticed it when I first got him. The cage he is in was moved into a place with more light around the same time as I noticed it, which I suppose could be why? Or is it possible his eyes are just getting lighter over time?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have two make rats with rubby eyes. Under a certain light the eyes appear black. I think it is possible that you just didn't notice the eyes were rubby at first.


----------



## arianne (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you for your help!


----------

